# Advken Manta Sub Ohm Tank



## 3avape (27/7/18)

Manta Tank, with 24mm diameter and 5.0ml juice capacity, is a new member from the Advken family. The Advken Sub Ohm Tank utilizes the 0.16ohm/ 0.2ohm Mesh coil which is compatible with Dominator Tank/ TFV8 Baby Tank and NRG Tank etc. It features sliding top cap for easy top filling and bottom airflow control.


















*Parameters:*
Size: 24x 45.7mm 
Capacity: 5.0ml
510 thread connection
Gold-plated pin
Coil Head: Mesh Coil (0.16ohm/ 0.2ohm)
Note: The coil is compatible with Dominator Tank/ TFV8 Baby Tank and NRG Tank etc.)

*Features:*
-Sliding Top Cap and Top Filling
-Come with 0.16ohm/0.2ohm Mesh Coil 
-Bottom Air-flow Control
-Come with a Spare 30mm Glass Tube 
-24mm Standard 304 Stainless Steel Tank 
-Come with 30mm Diameter Resin Glass Tube and 810 Resin Tip

*Package includes:*
1x Advken Manta Tank
1x Spare Glass Tube
1x Spare Mesh Coil Head


----------



## 3avape (10/10/18)

The _Advken Manta Sub Ohm Tank_ are finally in stock.
_

_
_

_
_

_


----------

